# wrapped wood-grain coating peeling off steel door



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I see no reason why you cannot do as you propose. Peel it all off and prime/paint as normal.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If its the front door I'd replace it.....1st thing people see
If it all peels off easily you could repaint
But I think you might end up with parts that will not come off easily

Other option if you know door Mfg call them & see what they say
Not sure what their warranties are like


----------

